# article: New Zealnd Immigration adviser warns about immigration changes



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

*NewsHub NZ*: Immigration adviser Tuariki Delamere warns businesses in for a shock as immigration changes take effect

Immigration New Zealand (INZ) is already struggling with a backlog of visas, and with employers desperate for staff, immigration adviser and former Minister Tuariki Delamere said there are real problems with getting migrant workers.

From today, New Zealand employers wishing to bring overseas workers into New Zealand on a work visa will need to be accredited by INZ. This includes workers on an Essential Skills work visa after the visa expires in 2023.

The first step of the application process is for an employer to be accredited, which is fairly simple if an employer has no 'red flags'.

...However, Delamere said problems arise after the accreditation.

...New Zealand employers will need to advertise the role for two weeks to check there are no New Zealand citizens or residents available for the job.

Delamere said there is a long list of requirements for advertising the job.

"The requirement for advertising is like nothing you've seen before, just massive amounts of detail," he said.
...


----------

